# box mounting bolts



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

<P>Hey there Drywallers, Having a bit of a time with the mounting bolts on my Columbia fat boys. No matter what I seem to do, short of super gluing the buggars, I can't seem to keep them tight. Mostly an inconvenience, but is fast becoming a pain. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance, Croozer<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="110"></P>


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Try blue Gorilla thread locker Craig, medium strength so you can undo them again.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

add a lock washer


----------

